# Peptides almost instant results ????



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

This could be placebo at work here and even if it is I don't care !!

about 24 hours ago I started ipam and mod grf, 3 shots yesterday following standard dose and timing protocol .

and one shot this morning on waking ..

ok the the witchcraft or science bit !

joint pain almost gone ? (Possible?)

slept over 10 hours ,really good deep restful sleep (coincidence maybe?) I never sleep well , not even with meds ..

mood , really positive , social and upbeat , like a depression has lifted ! (Now that's the big one for me) , because I doubt anything could have forced me to suddenly change the low mood iv been in for months . As I say iv tried to force this and do my best to cheer the f#ck up but just couldn't manage it .

And it's taken me by surprise how good I feel mentally !

to the point I authored this post ...

now this this is all very subtle , not provable and of no interest to the body builders amongst us.

but for anyone holding hope that hgh / peptides etc could be an answer to just feeling better and not feeling so rough ?

maybe it is the answer ?

that or I'm a placebo reactive type ?

so the question , is it possible to feel results like I'm experiencing so soon ?

can and does gh correct so many things that drag us down ??

i do class myself as a low dose reactive subject , I hardly need much of anything to feel change , probably a lot less than most.

i put that down to two options that I can't validate . I'm either very low in levels of hormone , amino acids etc or I'm very high ?

blood work to investigate this coming soon ..


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Anything is possible.. but if you have high hopes in something then normally it goes hand in hand in lifting your mood.

GH does aid in better sleep and better well being feeling and is a good all rounder and ones of the reasons we use it.

If anything lifts you when your down it's a good thing.. im not going to spoil your enjoyment today


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

certainly hope it kicks in that fast ..i plan on running a similar stack through my next pct ..id be well happy if i felt like that after a day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is of no surprise as peptides rewind the release patterns back to your youth and what you have described is what i would expect in someone of your age buddy, many people overestimate the muscle and fat loss properties of peptides and then are disappointed but everything you have experienced i would expect even after 24hrs


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Well there you go !!

Might of been a little hasty to say no joint pain as my elbow is still painful, But much reduced and nothing else is painful at all .

As I'm writing this I'm fasted all day and been very active ,2nd shot of the day about ten mins back , got a head rush thing going on dunno if that's linked ??

Can't eat for another 10-15 mins and I'm starving !!!

Peptides are the sh1t 

Wish I had gone for ghrp-2 rather than iPam but this lot will soon be gone so easy to get more !!

@Pscarb , is there any point in using say ipam before bed and ghrp-2 pre wo ?

Bigger gh pulse before psychical demand , lower pulse pre sleep ?

Just playing with ideas here .

Thanks for the replies fellas, I'm Over the moon so far , I imagine time will tell with the rest .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ghrp-2 give a more effective pulse but it is not huge compared to ipam i only use ipam now as the sides related to ghrp-2 especially the general face flush i can't be ****d with so now stick with just ipam.

to be honest mate i would just stick with what you are doing now there is no reason to change to ghrp-2 imo


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

That's great .

Thanks for the 59th time ha ha .

Almost ready for my bed time shot


----------



## Jul (Apr 7, 2014)

Ah I'm jealous. I've been on GHRP-6 and MOD GRF for 3 days now and I haven't felt a single effect. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

Jul said:


> Ah I'm jealous. I've been on GHRP-6 and MOD GRF for 3 days now and I haven't felt a single effect. Where did you get yours?


More importantly, where did you get yours?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry I got them from pure peptides , ipam and mod grf x 3 shots week days. 4-5 weekends , just added a little test p eod to speed up

Healing and I feel so so good !!


----------



## Jul (Apr 7, 2014)

Jul said:


> Ah I'm jealous. I've been on GHRP-6 and MOD GRF for 3 days now and I haven't felt a single effect. Where did you get yours?


Peptidesuk, but I just ordered from pure peps so we will see if I feel a difference. On a side note I pinned this morning on an empty stomach and promptly got rather ravenous so maybe they are working.


----------



## Jul (Apr 7, 2014)

Old n fat said:


> Sorry I got them from pure peptides , ipam and mod grf x 3 shots week days. 4-5 weekends , just added a little test p eod to speed up
> 
> Healing and I feel so so good !!


test p? is that just plain old test? Will you experience shutdown from this? Always been contemplating a bit of test but the shutdown and sides manage to scare me off every time.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

No I'm using a tiny amount of test just to perk me up and get the healing going , it's test prop (my fav) tiny tiny amount if I did it long enough the boys will shrink a little but a little hcg will see me right .

I read in the private clinics in the states where this is all legal if you can afford it they do prescribe test and hgh for anti ageing. I can only imagine how good that must feel if you don't have a background in training or experienced aas use !

I really do feel very good


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Old n fat said:


> This could be placebo at work here and even if it is I don't care !!
> 
> about 24 hours ago I started ipam and mod grf, 3 shots yesterday following standard dose and timing protocol .
> 
> ...


I'll be starting mod grf and ghrp 2 from tuesday at saturation dose 3 x per day. I'm 37 and I'm reeeeeeaally hoping I feel similar things :thumb:


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

DutchTony said:


> I'll be starting mod grf and ghrp 2 from tuesday at saturation dose 3 x per day. I'm 37 and I'm reeeeeeaally hoping I feel similar things :thumb:


I'm Sure you will , us old fools seem to get more from it than the younger lads (we are in deficit , and there in natural peak) I had 2weeks off and as you know just back on them, I cant believe how good I feel and I'm shocked I didn't notice a decline In mood sleep and energy more when I was off , must have creeped up on me 

Anyway lesson learned , I will be on theses as long as I can afford to be .

Iv been up since early (day off , so out of character) and I have done masses of jobs iv been putting off for months !

All I can think is it's the peps , giving me the get up and go !!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Old n fat said:


> I'm Sure you will , us old fools seem to get more from it than the younger lads (we are in deficit , and there in natural peak) I had 2weeks off and as you know just back on them, I cant believe how good I feel and I'm shocked I didn't notice a decline In mood sleep and energy more when I was off , must have creeped up on me
> 
> Anyway lesson learned , I will be on theses as long as I can afford to be .
> 
> ...


Soon you will have to change your user name to"old n slim" the rate you're going.

I find peptides are a bloody miracle,I wish I had started using them earlier.I pin b12, b1 and C once a month as well after initial saturation,I feel a million dollars.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Old n fat said:


> I'm Sure you will , us old fools seem to get more from it than the younger lads (we are in deficit , and there in natural peak) I had 2weeks off and as you know just back on them, I cant believe how good I feel and I'm shocked I didn't notice a decline In mood sleep and energy more when I was off , must have creeped up on me
> 
> Anyway lesson learned , I will be on theses as long as I can afford to be .
> 
> ...


I can't wait mate. I'm not looking forward to 3 jabs a day as I've never jabbed sub q before, but I'd happily jab my eyeball if I get similar results as you :lol:


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

it does sting a bit , and I do feel like a junkie ha ha

I wish I could say I have slimmed down , I changed diet and banging on fat and muscle together , to be fair is got me right down so might have to look at changing it see if I can strip some fat off again.

Probably my goal tho , loose the lard stick up an avi and ask for name modification


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Old n fat said:


> No I'm using a tiny amount of test just to perk me up and get the healing going , it's test prop (my fav) tiny tiny amount if I did it long enough the boys will shrink a little but a little hcg will see me right .
> 
> I read in the private clinics in the states where this is all legal if you can afford it they do prescribe test and hgh for anti ageing. I can only imagine how good that must feel if you don't have a background in training or experienced aas use !
> 
> I really do feel very good


I go to an anti-aging Dr in Europe- just a Eurostar ride from London. Initial fee €300, blood & urine tests €1000, follow up consultation €270, then you have prescriptions on top of that, and follow up blood tests average €500 every 3-6 months, depending on how much adjustment you need. The range of hormones prescribed is far more than people realise; apart from GH & test, it could range through to cortisol and oxytocin, depending on what you're low in. He knows I take extra test/aas & GH, and keeps there rest optimal to keep up...


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

ausbuilt said:


> I go to an anti-aging Dr in Europe- just a Eurostar ride from London. Initial fee €300, blood & urine tests €1000, follow up consultation €270, then you have prescriptions on top of that, and follow up blood tests average €500 every 3-6 months, depending on how much adjustment you need. The range of hormones prescribed is far more than people realise; apart from GH & test, it could range through to cortisol and oxytocin, depending on what you're low in. He knows I take extra test/aas & GH, and keeps there rest optimal to keep up...


Expensive but that's great !!!!

I may be going back to self employed , if I do I will be able to afford that sort of luxury 

That's an old post now , iv had hydrocortisone injection into my joint and it's pain free , and um ramping up test now and throughout I var to ....

No wisdom with age


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

Are we talking about hgh here??


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

shocksl said:


> Are we talking about hgh here??


No. Peptides.


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

I thought hgh was a peptide hormone.

Anyways whats the difference and are these peptides cheapet?


----------



## MasterB (Jun 6, 2012)

shocksl said:


> I thought hgh was a peptide hormone.
> 
> Anyways whats the difference and are these peptides cheapet?


Check out the sticky "basic guide to peptide use" at the top of the page. Pretty much everything you need to know to get started using peps if you decide they will help you.


----------

